# Happy 63rd Birthday Katsuhiko Kashiwazaki!!



## Stickgrappler (Sep 16, 2014)

Happy 63rd Birthday Katsuhiko Kashiwazaki!!
&#12362;&#35477;&#29983;&#26085;&#12362;&#12417;&#12391;&#12392;&#12358;&#12372;&#12374;&#12356;&#12414;&#12377;&#26575;&#23822; &#20811;&#24422;!! 
otanj&#333;bi omedet&#333; gozaimasu Katsuhiko Kashiwazaki!! 

Its the 63rd birthday of Judo legend Katsuhiko Kashiwazaki! Posted his video Newaza of Kashiwazaki in his honor.

???????????????? ??!! Happy 63rd Birthday Katsuhiko Kashiwazaki!! ~ Stickgrappler's Sojourn of Septillion Steps


----------



## Xue Sheng (Sep 16, 2014)

Happy Birthday Katsuhiko Kashiwazaki


----------



## donald1 (Sep 16, 2014)

To a great teacher, wishing him a well deserved happy birthday


----------

